# puzzle mats



## Bret Hinds (Mar 14, 2007)

We installed some puzzle mats for our dojang,on top of some carpet. The puzzle mats are moveing around on top of the carpet,does any one have a good way of anchoring the mats with out messing up the carpet under the mats. Also does your insurance people give you a break for the mats in your schools? if so what type of mats do you have?All the best in the arts


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Mar 14, 2007)

i have them in my basement (not yet in the dojo) and they are wall to wall so they keep pretty still.

My suggestion in order or permance would be first to try using the stuff that goes between area rugs and hardwood floors. These are rubbery and grippy and desgined to keep a rug from moving. Buy a small piece at Home Depot and try it on a couple of pieces of the mat. That way if it does not work, you're not out much cash.

Secondly would be either 2-sided tape or velcro. (also both at Home Depot) and obviously attach one side to the matt and the other to the rug. This I KNOW will hold the matt in place although possibly a more permanent solution which you might not want.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 14, 2007)

When it comes to buying puzzle mats, make sure that you have at least a 3/4" thickness, as the 1/2" thickness mats don't do much good.  1" is even better.  

Your suppliers will generally sell them for around 20-30 bucks per square meter.  

Here's a nice little tool for calculating how much you need: 

http://www.championmats.com/id33.htm


----------



## Bret Hinds (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank you both for your answers. I have linked the mats together,but the whole thing moves! the carpet tape and the velco I will try.I will keep everyone  up as to what works. All the best in the arts


----------



## zDom (Mar 15, 2007)

My friend put a wooden "frame" (anchored into the floor) around the outside of the mats at his school which seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 24, 2007)

Our mats are flush to the wall, but we have a problem with them bubbling up in some areas, and then splitting apart in others.  It usually happens in the summer, like they expand with the heat or something.  We cut them to fit, but then we have gaps in the flooring during the winter.  We have Century mats (so they are meant for this, and aren't some cheap knock-off... well, depends on what you think of century I guess!) Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yea are Century puzzle mats does the same thing what we did was buy a carpet pad with the sticky and put it at wach corner and it waorks great so far.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 25, 2007)

we had the same problem.  ended up tearing up the carpet.  the floor underneath doesn't slide at all.


----------



## Bret Hinds (Mar 25, 2007)

Well I tryied carpet tape, velco tape , carpet nail board. All a no go! But we have answer! we bought O.B.S. Board at Lowes and layed it down on top of the carpet the shining side down. The ruff side up  and we tied the boards together with truss plates no nail or screws and used H clips against the long sides of the boards. Put the puzzle mats down on top of the O.B.S. boards. It works GREAT!!!!! We have about 500.00 in the floor. We bought the puzzle mats from Wally world the mats that century sells are a dead ringer for the same mats. Same price. Thank All For The posts All the best in the arts


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 28, 2007)

no one has a problem with the mats bulging up huh?? I mean, ours go like a foot or more up and then start splitting at the "seams". Anyone else?

(wanted to give this thread a bump, because I would really love some advice)!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 28, 2007)

that happened in our school _because_ the mats were sliding.  they'd slide up against an obstacle and then start to buckle.

the solution for us was to strip the carpet from the floor underneath them, so they wouldn't slide.  no trouble at all since.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 28, 2007)

hmmm... ours are basically flush to the wall, but I wonder if it is just a sliding effect and they have no where to slide too!! Never thought of that before... wonder if our lease allows us to take out the carpet
Thanks bushido!


----------



## Bret Hinds (Apr 2, 2007)

That was the problem with our mats they bunched up and moved! But the o.s.b. did the trick. The boards are layered on top of the carpet, no damage to the carpet or floor. Plus when I win the lottery and I buy a new dojang,HA! I can take them with me.All The Best In The Arts


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 2, 2007)

Whenever you place on carpet you will get an air barrier between the mats and the flooring.  That is what causes the movement.  The thicker the mat the less the movement.


----------

